# How to clean up dirt like this (on cutting board)



## kenny1999 (Jul 26, 2019)

Please. Not even a little bit can be removed with dishwashing detergent....


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 26, 2019)

Soak it in water and bleach.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 26, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Soak it in water and bleach.


 And try adding a fabric softener sheet to the water & bleach. I've used it to clean my stubborn pots.


----------



## kenny1999 (Jul 26, 2019)

bleach ? would it impose any harmful residue to the board?


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 26, 2019)

kenny1999 said:


> bleach ? would it impose any harmful residue to the board?




Not if you rinse it well. Actually it looks so scratched up, I'd be buying a new board.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 26, 2019)

kenny1999 said:


> bleach ? would it impose any harmful residue to the board?


No. Diluted bleach (1 capful in 1 gallon of water) is commonly used to clean prep tables, etc., in restaurants. It's a good disinfectant, but not a great cleaning agent. 

Mix one tablespoon of baking soda, one tablespoon of salt and one tablespoon of water to form a paste. Scrub well with the paste, then rinse thoroughly with hot water and dry.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 26, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Not if you rinse it well. Actually it looks so scratched up, I'd be buying a new board.


I'd buy a new one, too. The scratches will make it difficult to sanitize it properly.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 26, 2019)

*Kenny*, what sort of material is that board made of anywhos?

I agree with the gals, bleach and/or go buy a new board.
I get mine most times at Walmart for under $10, once they
start lookin' like that poor thing, out it goes.
I keep boards separate too, veg/fruit on one (usually bamboo)
and meats on another (normally white plastic)
and never the two twains meet (is that how it goes )


----------



## roadfix (Jul 26, 2019)

Did you get rid of the green, slimy whatever drippings off of your vent?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 26, 2019)

What are the black marks from?

I use plastic cutting boards. I wash them in the DW with a sanitize cycle. Any stains not removed I bleach off. In the kitchen sink, cover the board with paper towel, soak the paper towel with a splash of bleach and leave it. After an hour or so, the board should be pristine white. Rinse thoroughly and you're ready to go. Don't worry about the bleach, it breaks down and rinses off.

Any stains from charcoal or charred foods will not bleach out.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 26, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *Kenny*, what sort of material is that board made of anywhos?
> 
> I agree with the gals, bleach and/or go buy a new board.
> I get mine most times at Walmart for under $10, once they
> ...



It looks like polypropylene.

I use a wooden board for meats because it's nice and heavy, and because it absorbs pathogens into it, dehydrating them and killing them. Once the plastic ones get cut marks from knife use, it's harder to clean the pathogens out.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 26, 2019)

My wife will toss them out before they even get that dirty.    Easier and more practical to replace than to renew in this case, IMO.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 26, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I'd buy a new one, too. The scratches will make it difficult to sanitize it properly.



Make that three votes for a new board. That one is pretty torn up. 

CD


----------



## kenny1999 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hi all

Actually did I use the board with wrong knife? I never cared about that, but the board was only bought last year and I don't use it so often (on average once every day)

Is it too fast to retire it?


----------



## kenny1999 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hello

I don't know what it's made of. OK I can buy a new one but which material if board should I pick?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 26, 2019)

kenny1999 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Actually did I use the board with wrong knife? I never cared about that, but the board was only bought last year and I don't use it so often (on average once every day)
> 
> Is it too fast to retire it?



The cut marks look bad because they're highlighted in black on a white surface.

Don't be too quick to trash it. What is the black from?


----------



## caseydog (Jul 26, 2019)

By the way, I get plastic cutting boards at IKEA in three packs for less than five bucks. I have about a dozen cutting boards in two sizes. That way, I can cut meats, and toss the board into the dishwasher and grab a clean one to cut veg. 

CD


----------



## kenny1999 (Jul 26, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> What are the black marks from?
> 
> I use plastic cutting boards. I wash them in the DW with a sanitize cycle. Any stains not removed I bleach off. In the kitchen sink, cover the board with paper towel, soak the paper towel with a splash of bleach and leave it. After an hour or so, the board should be pristine white. Rinse thoroughly and you're ready to go. Don't worry about the bleach, it breaks down and rinses off.
> 
> Any stains from charcoal or charred foods will not bleach out.



"I wash them in the DW with a sanitize cycle"

What does this sentence mean? sorry


----------



## caseydog (Jul 26, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> The cut marks look bad because they're highlighted in black on a white surface.
> 
> Don't be too quick to trash it. What is the black from?



I have had some white plastic cutting boards develop grey/black stains, and have no idea why. They don't come out, either. It seems like the stain is embedded in the plastic.

CD


----------



## kenny1999 (Jul 26, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> The cut marks look bad because they're highlighted in black on a white surface.
> 
> Don't be too quick to trash it. What is the black from?



I can't remember what it was from, but should be from food. I don't use this board on doing anything otherwise than preparing food

I remember that it wasn't that black, and then I use another side, after some months, it gets blacker and blacker


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 26, 2019)

kenny1999 said:


> I can't remember what it was from, but should be from food. I don't use this board on doing anything otherwise than preparing food
> 
> I remember that it wasn't that black, and then I use another side, after some months, it gets blacker and blacker


So you didn't clean off the black but just used the other side? It's probably mold. I'd get rid of it and clean your boards thoroughly before storing.

My main cutting board is wood, for the reasons I described earlier.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 26, 2019)

I gave up on plastic cutting boards ages ago. 

I have a large bamboo cutting board that remains at the side of my sink, and it's used for everything. It's cleaned and sanitized each time required, and right or wrong (my kitchen rules), it works well for me.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 26, 2019)

kenny1999 said:


> "I wash them in the DW with a sanitize cycle"
> 
> 
> 
> What does this sentence mean? sorry





I put my cutting boards in the dishwasher which has a sanitize cycle that heats to dishes to a higher temp to kill bacteria.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 26, 2019)

kenny1999 said:


> I can't remember what it was from, but should be from food. I don't use this board on doing anything otherwise than preparing food
> 
> I remember that it wasn't that black, and then I use another side, after some months, it gets blacker and blacker





I really think the bleaching process I described should eliminate the black and sanitize the board.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 29, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> The cut marks look bad because they're highlighted in black on a white surface.
> 
> Don't be too quick to trash it. What is the black from?



Id trash it.

The black stuff could be mold.

When a cutting board is cut up like that it makes it hard to properly sanitize.


----------

